# 4 colours?



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Is it genetically possible?

I have one that appears to have black, choc and a light colour patches on white...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

If you can see it why ask? Quad, quint, on and on....it's just the standard that indicates two shades plus white. I have lots of pretty tris that are not up to srtandard as far as the hues go. I love the ones that are almost all color; I love the ones that are splashy, I love the ones that are brindly...

I presume that there would be no penality applied to three hues if the patches were distinct and not splashy or brindly. I don't go to shows, so I don't care much about standards.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I get quads in agouti quite often.If you want to keep them to the recognised standard don't use them, otherwise as moustress says enjoy the attractive variations.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks, i've just not seen one before and wasn't sure if i was perhaps seeing things as the choc is vary dark i thought maybe the black i was seeing was actually choc

This is him


this is a sibling, choc tri?


You can see them here as babies, with rest of the litter. Mum was splashed, dad was blue tri.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

The Siamese gene makes quad colours. The combination of splashing and pied that makes tricolours also separates the shades of Siamese into the light beige of the shoulder colours and the dark beige of the hindquarters, resulting in two distinct shades of beige dispersed over the mouse. They are pretty but if you don't want quadcolours it's best to breed the Siamese gene out and replace it with chinchilla or stone. Looks like you have chinchilla in the mix already with your chocolate/burmese/white tricolour.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok well i was unaware of what was in there exactly, mother was a normal splashed born from tri x cream, and father was blue tri colour born from blue splashed x blue splashed.

I did not plan on mixing any of that litter into my tri's anyway, just found them unusual and quite attractive


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

There are a few very nice splashed among these that you are showing; and I have a mousie that looks almost exactly like the one you were asking about.


----------

